# KHE Dirty Buster, Anfänger braucht Info



## dartfrog (25. Januar 2005)

hallo,

mich würde eure meinung zum khe Dirty buster interessieren.
taugt das fahrrad was, oder habt ihr andere vorschläge?
budget liegt bei round about 400,- eur.

bin anfänger, und möchte hauptsächlich street fahren.
eventuell noch so ein bischen flatland.

freu mich auf eure antworten
karsten


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2005)

1. KHE vergessen

Alternativen:

WTP Addict 399â¬
Eastern Bikes Ace of Spades / Jane 489â¬

Sind sicherlich die besten Einsteigerbikes in der Preisklasse.
Ansonsten solltest du die Augen nach einem Gebrauchten aufhalten, manchmal gibt es sehr gute Angebote.
Ich habe leider das Auktionsende bei ebay.com verpasst, wo ein Diamondback Sherman 2005 fÃ¼r knappe 100$ weggegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dartfrog (25. Januar 2005)

@ rise,

danke für die schnelle antwort. hab mir das bike gerade angesehen (www.bigboysports.de). gefällt mir gut. danke für den tip.

was sagst du zum felt maniac?

würdest du als anfänger mehr investieren? oder ist die preisklasse schon vernünftig?

danke im voraus, karsten


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2005)

dartfrog schrieb:
			
		

> @ rise,
> 
> danke fÃ¼r die schnelle antwort. hab mir das bike gerade angesehen (www.bigboysports.de). gefÃ¤llt mir gut. danke fÃ¼r den tip.
> 
> ...



Ich hab selber im Moment Ã¼berhaupt kein BMX, aber ich wÃ¼rde schon so um die 400 - 500â¬ investieren. Folgendes solltest du beachten:

-Rahmen sollte komplett aus 4130 Cromo sein (die billigen sind aus HiTen,bzw. nur teilweise aus crmo und diese verbiegen schneller)

- Gabel sollte Punkt 1 ebenfalls erfÃ¼llen 

- 3 teilige Kurbeln halten viel besser als einteilige, sie sollten zudem SB gelagert sein (gedichtete Lager)

- die Lager sollten eh grÃ¶Ãtenteils gedichtet sein, dann hast du in meisten FÃ¤llen erst mal Ruhe.

- 14mm Achsen sind fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger besser, weil sie beim Grinden nicht so schnell verbiegen. FÃ¼r KÃ¶nner langen auch 10mm

Ansonsten wÃ¼rde ich dir das Eastern ans Herz legen, da soweit ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, fast alle lager gedichtet sind. Ansonsten musst du eben selber entscheiden, ich denke sie sind sehr gleichwertig (Eastern hat einen Rotor, das WTP nicht...). Das Gewicht geben die Hersteller mit 13,9 kg an.


----------



## connor100 (27. Januar 2005)

Das WTP Addict kostet 350,- derzeitig...


----------



## xThrillSeekerx (1. Februar 2005)

was gibts denn an dem 05'er Dirty Buster auszusetzen?

http://www.titus.de/SID=sia5115f84e...een.phtml?screen=ws_product&TreeNodeID=154148

Rahmen, Lenker und Gabel sind aus 4130-CroMoly,es hat gedichtete Tretlager, Rotor,Pegs und sogar hombre u-brakes

das ist als Frage zu verstehen, nicht als kritik an den vorherigen Posts


----------



## Flatpro (1. Februar 2005)

rotzlenker...4tlg... schglechte geo,
bremsen flexen total, 
integrierter rotor is voll der scheiß, funzt nimma annähernd geshceit
naben und kurbel von nem hersteller, von dem ich och nie was gehört hab...
sind warscheinlich noch schelchter als bb lager,
jo, die felgen sind rotze, weil schwer und schnell putt gehen,
und das schwerwiegendste argument sind die fast 16 kg


----------



## xThrillSeekerx (1. Februar 2005)

aso, gut zu wissen, binn nämlich auch grad am überlegen ob ich mir nich doch noch nen bmx zulegen soll.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (1. Februar 2005)

Machs, aber kauf dir was ordentliches.


----------



## Flatpro (1. Februar 2005)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Machs, aber kauf dir was ordentliches.


und NICHT das dirty buster... wtp addict.. oder dat da für um die 600 ka wied es jetz gleich noch hieß, war auf jeden gut


----------



## RISE (1. Februar 2005)

Addict / Sherman / Jane bzw. Ace of Spades.

Da hast du ein gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis und schon mal eine gute Basis. Ich würde persönlich zum Eastern tendieren, aber so viele Erfahrungsberichte gibts dazu nun auch nicht. Mit dem Addict sind hingegen alle zufrieden. Das die Lager usw. nicht die allerbesten sind ist klar, aber mit dem Bike hast du eine ordentlich Grundlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (1. Februar 2005)

also ich hab den fehler gemacht mir eine dirty buster zu kaufen... is scho 3 jahre her, aber nur ma so am rande, der lenker is bei dem ding 7 mal gebrochen


----------



## xThrillSeekerx (2. Februar 2005)

> 7 mal gebrochen



das ist ja mal krass, 7 mal?
wieviel wiegst du?

werd mir wohl das eastern holen, oder auf 13" umsatteln


----------



## Flatpro (2. Februar 2005)

so ca 65 kg  

is ehrlich nich zu emphelen


----------

